# Happy Birthday Albert Einstein



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2013)

With all the attention being given to Pi today, I thought it important to recognize a great scientist's birthday.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 14, 2013)

One of my favorite post cards is a photo of Einstein with this quote at the bottom..

“Do not worry about your difficulties in Mathematics. I can assure you mine are still greater.”


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2013)

I recall a quote in which he was trying to explain relativity.

'sit next to a pretty woman and an hour seems like a minute.  Sit on a hot stove and a minute seems like an hour.'


----------



## Cerise (Mar 14, 2013)

*My Fave Einstein Pic*

Happy Birthday, Einstein.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2013)

Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves. Albert Einstein


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2013)

If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough.
Albert Einstein


----------



## jharris (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a really fun movie



http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0110099/


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Einstein


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Einstein!
Maybe it's because Caitlin shares her birthday with Einstein that she's so smart lol!


----------

